# unclear where to go now



## frustratedwithoutadoubt (Sep 10, 2007)

short and sweet,

I am struggling with a long issue of my husband not telling the whole truth. He did not tell me until I found his divorce papers that he was still married, though we were pregnant, AND I thought he had been divorced for several (atleast 7) years. We were both excited about b eing pregnant, but he was lolligagging about the divorce. He's a major procrastinator. So regardless when the divorce was final 7.5 months pregnant we rushed to get married, bought a new house, I had really sifted through my stuff before moving in with him. To just not have alot of clutter. Well, I have been going through the house to organize because he has major amounts of clutter. Mind you 1 yr later still boxes, clothes unpacked, etc. while I am trying to sift through and pretty my house I find massive amounts of pornography that I NICELY explained I do not approve of all of htis if he could simply DOWN SIZE I would appreciate it. Still finding things to this day. All of his previous wedding albums, invitations, new china, etc etc etc. Comepletey frustrated with the clutter we are at eachothers throats. He thinks I am trying to control him. I want my floors clean so my now 1 year old doesn't choke on the many small pieces he has laying around. In addition I really think that with a child around the magazines, videos and so forth needs to go. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

